# How much did becoming an EMT/medic cost you?



## Sandog (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder how many people working for low pay jobs would take those jobs if they had the out of pocket expenses that EMT/Medics do, just to get that job.

Here in Ca, it seems we have a fee for everything. Below is a listing of all the Fee's we incur to get the privilege to work at near minimum wage levels.  Is your state different, more/less ?

Note: I am not including cost of class or books.

NREMT Skills exam. $100.00
NREMT written exam $70.00
Livescan for County license $70.00
Livescan for ambulance licence 70.00
County EMS certification Fee $90.00
Ambulance Driver test handbook $5.00
Ambulance Driver license application fee $25.00
DL-51 Physical exam fee... varies ~ $100.00

Total ~$530.00 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

NM EMT-B was a $75 dollar testing fee to the state. That's it.

EDIT: If we're adding in class and books, it cost me $400 or so for those.


----------



## hoss42141 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had to pay 850 for the class, 30 dollars for something else, 10 for something, 70 for national registry, and was told the other day we have to pay 35 for state license. So close to a grand and not out yet.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's see:
Tuition about $1,000 -includes book & uniform
Background Check $30
State test $95
NREMT $70
School state test $150

About $1345


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 18, 2011)

Ambulance has cost Brown nothing but Brown's time and some minor costs for transport or grub on station.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 18, 2011)

All in all less than $250. My high school had a program that reimburses students for college coursework so my $800-900 tuition ended up free. $70 for NREMT, the rest for the book, uniform and such.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 18, 2011)

The Great Commonwealth of Massachusetts received $150 for the application fee. 

The written test people PSI received $55, so I paid $205 to get certified in MA.

The NR test cost $70, combined with a $36 FBI background check got me certified in CO. The fingerprints for the FBI check were taken for free by a friendly cop-friend.

So all told I've paid $311 for out of pocket certification fees.

My class was $655, I got the book for $30 an online used bookstore, and I paid $35 for my clinical's uniform at Work'n Gear.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 18, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> All in all less than $250. My high school had a program that reimburses students for college coursework so my $800-900 tuition ended up free. $70 for NREMT, the rest for the book, uniform and such.



I have more or less the same story regarding me emt. Not sure about paramedic


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

Heh, if I add in other classes and other states, and taking my NR it's probably maybe just over 1k total.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 18, 2011)

All fees picked up by the Volunteer Department that I work for:

$750 for class (included books, background check, CPR)
Testing fee for NREMT (reimbursed by department)
Transportation to/from class in department vehicle.

The only cost to me was my time/effort.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 18, 2011)

It was all free for me, since the very beginning.  All classes have been covered by my agency.  I am still working on getting my agency to cover car seat technician class, but its basically a pipe dream.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 18, 2011)

Zilch. I get paid about 80k a year (with lots of overtime/extra shifts) to become one


----------



## Stingray91 (Jul 18, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> I had to pay 850 for the class, 30 dollars for something else, 10 for something, 70 for national registry, and was told the other day we have to pay 35 for state license. So close to a grand and not out yet.



haha! Sounds like me. 
My job gave me money for school, so I put all that towards the tuition
I'm at $900 for the class which also includes the books and state exam. $60 for 2 uniform shirts, $24 for 2 cargo pants.
Hopefully nothing else except if I want to take the national and EVOC. 
I just gave the school the last of the tuition money, I feel broke.:glare:


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 18, 2011)

For EMT Certification in So Cal:
EMT Class: Approx $280
EMT Book + Test Prep Book: Approx $150
Uniform for class: $25
NREMT: $70
Ambulance Driver's Handbook: $5
Ambulance Driver's DMV Livescan: $67
DMV Med Physical: $40-$55
DMV Printout (H6): $5
Ambulance Driver's App: $25
ICEMA Card (State of CA): $75 + $45
CA Livescan: $76


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 18, 2011)

*My Training Costs*

68W Combat Medic AIT:Free
NREMT EMT-B Training:Free
NREMT EMT-B Exam: Free
68W Combat Medicine Training:Free

The Army allowed me to certify for free...all I owe them is my life for the next few years


----------



## Outbac1 (Jul 18, 2011)

If your school is an approved school here, there is no fee to get registered. You may have to pay a fee to upgrade your drivers licence for an ambulance. I think it is less than $100.00 plus about $50.00 for the medical. 
 To register in Alberta is about $550.00. Not all provinces are the same.
 However schooling will cost you about $15000.00 each for Primary Care Paramedic and Advanced Care Paramedic. Plus living expenses for 2 -3 years as you will be in school full time 35 -40 hrs aweek for a minimum 23 consecutive months. Most people work for a couple of years between their PCP and ACP courses. Most schools won't take you for back to back courses. Many ACP courses can be done as distance education over a 2 year period allowing you to work some while going to school. This doesn't lighten your workload as you will still spend 25 - 40 hrs a week studing on your own in addition to your work.


----------



## EMS_Carl (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm... Here in Denver, CO it sounds like I'm paying a fortune.

Tuition (EMT-B): $1,000
Testing Fees: ~$80
Beooks: $100
IV Class + Books: $300
EKG Class + Books: $300
Paramedic School is tentatively looking like around $8,000 x_x

Granted, I don't have a job/agency that's willing to reimburse me for any of it. And all the classes are through Denver's Community College so you get transferable credits. The loans are stacking up, lets hope it pays off haha.


----------



## WaNewbie (Jul 19, 2011)

I paid $925 plus the book, stethoscope and other supplies was $180. From what I've seen that's about the normal range in Washington.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Jul 19, 2011)

I did my EMT in highschool- so it was paid for by the state of CA (woohoo)
- NREMT(not a government organiziation) BS FEEs of 70
- 20 for the County Card (is now state I heard 70?)
- DL51- health screen was 50
- 45 for fingerprinting DOT/FBI

Paramedic-
3000 for school
300 for books and material
none for ACLS- my job at the hospital is paying for it
hopefully non for PALS too 
PHBTLS- god knows....


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 19, 2011)

For those going through/having gone through paramedic school I'm surprised I'm not seeing more costs like "my marriage" or "my friends and family". 

I don't remember what I paid for EMT school, think it was $600 or $700 after tuition and books and all.

Paramedic school ran me about $7,000 after tuition, books, clinical/vehicular fees and everything added up altogether. Cost me a little more than that if you consider I wasn't able to work as much from my schedule being so tight with class, clinicals/vehiculars once those started, and studying, but it was worth it in the end and I made it work.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 19, 2011)

It's hard to put a dollar amount on my sanity, so I don't know exactly how much it cost me, but it was a lot.


----------



## Nerd13 (Jul 19, 2011)

A LOT

I've got about 5000 into classes alone for both Basic and Medic. 

Then you have to add: 
-Uniforms
-Transportation costs: rural area, 20 minutes to education center, 30 minutes to all hospital clinical sites and anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes to internship station sites. 
-Dr. appointments for entrance physicals with cost of drug tests and immunizations
-Study materials
-Testing and license fees (just Basic, about to take Medic)

I'm sure there is plenty I'm not thinking of and I wouldn't have the first idea how to even total all of that. If I had to guess I'd say about $8000 total.

I guess it was cheaper than when I got my degree. I shouldn't complain.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 19, 2011)

Iceman26 said:


> For those going through/having gone through paramedic school I'm surprised I'm not seeing more costs like "my marriage" or "my friends and family".
> .



LOL, well school has caused a number of friends to accuse me of choosing school over them.  
There is very little social life during medic school.

back to the topic
 Here is mine expenses, near as I can remember.
tuition ~ $8200
uniforms~ $200
books~ $500
tests ~$150
vaccinations $200
Stethascope $100
background check $25
so roughly $9,400 dollars give or take. 
I live a hour from school/ridealong area and was putting about 400 miles a week for classes/interships on the family van. I honestly don't really want to think about the gas bill.:wacko:


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2011)

foxfire said:


> LOL, well school has caused a number of friends to accuse me of choosing school over them.
> There is very little social life during medic school.
> 
> back to the topic
> ...



Holy crap!! I spent $4500 total for mine, and I was at the "expensive school" in this area!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 19, 2011)

By agreeing to volunteer for two years, I didn't have to pay anything at all for my basic class.  All fees for testing, books, tuition, etc. were paid for by the department.

When I decided to go to medic class, the department I am currently at footed the bill, and they didn't require me to sign any sort of contract.  If I really wanted to, I could have waited until I completed the class, passed all my tests, and was state certified, and then quit and they couldn't force me to pay them back for the class.  However, I really like where I work, so I didn't do that.  They paid for my books, uniforms, and any other fees.  Since the students rode out on our ambulances, they had two free slots in the class as part of the contract between the hospital and fire department.

So, outside of meals while at class/clinicals/ride-outs, and gas to get to get to and from each of them, it didn't cost me anything financially.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> By agreeing to volunteer for two years, I didn't have to pay anything at all for my basic class.  All fees for testing, books, tuition, etc. were paid for by the department.
> 
> When I decided to go to medic class, the department I am currently at footed the bill, and they didn't require me to sign any sort of contract.  If I really wanted to, I could have waited until I completed the class, passed all my tests, and was state certified, and then quit and they couldn't force me to pay them back for the class.  However, I really like where I work, so I didn't do that.  They paid for my books, uniforms, and any other fees.  Since the students rode out on our ambulances, they had two free slots in the class as part of the contract between the hospital and fire department.
> 
> So, outside of meals while at class/clinicals/ride-outs, and gas to get to get to and from each of them, it didn't cost me anything financially.



Damn I would love to find a deal like that for medic school... hmm... your service looking for EMT-Is?


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jul 19, 2011)

Man you guys don't want to know how much we pay for EMT-P in California...try a number with about four 0's at the end with books, didactic, clinicals, and internship....


----------



## b2dragun (Jul 20, 2011)

Basic- $1200
Intermediate- $900
Paramedic- $4600 (still in this class)
A&P- $315
Medic books- $900
NREMT test x2- $150

Although my books, A&P, and medic school costs are being covered by my company


----------



## mpena (Jul 20, 2011)

My agency covered all the costs associated with my classes (excl. NREMT examination $70) with a commitment to the service. Although for an exact price, it came out to about $2500 +/-  (For EMT-B and IV Class)


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow my emt school was cheap compared to all of yours

emt-b 200 including book and state testing
all paid by my volunteer fire co

emt has gone up since then to 500

my medic school is projected to be about 3500-5000 for tuition 
medic books god only knows still dont know which one i need to get


----------



## afro (Jul 21, 2011)

I actually got paid to take my EMT course . Went through local JC and due to living circumstances I qualified for a federal PELL grant, some $1400.

Cost of the course: $300 or so
Tuition $5
Background check/drug screen $90
Book $99
Uniform $50
Stethoscope $45 (Littmann variety)
BP cuff $12 (ADC variety)
Misc clinical equipment $20

For certification: $85 to the EMS Authority office. EMT card in my hands after that.


----------



## mediKate (Aug 18, 2011)

*And we wonder why people are mad at ACP...*

In Alberta the designations are a bit different, but my EMR cost me: $2,522.00

tuition: $800
books and materials: $295
ACP provincial exam: $647
ACP provincial registration: $390
ACP Initial administration fee: $50
ACP Annual registration renewal: $340/yr
-2 weeks of my life 

And my EMT/PCP training cost me: $9,527
application and student fees: $300
tuition: $5,200
books and uniform: $2,300
equipment: $150
ACP provincial exam: $747
ACP provincial registration: $390
ACP annual registration renewal: $340/yr
Class 4 license: $100
-6 months of my life

EMT-P ends up being like $20,000 from what I’ve heard

Obviously not including food, lodging, gas etc.  Its not cheap, let me tell ya! But worth it? Definitely.^_^


----------



## alias (Aug 18, 2011)

Starting the EMT program at a comm. college next week.

Tuition $1280
Books $180
Uniforms including boots $200
Equipment $120

This is before testing or anything. I think the national test is only like $75 though.


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 19, 2011)

mediKate said:


> In Alberta the designations are a bit different, but my EMR cost me: $2,522.00
> 
> tuition: $800
> books and materials: $295
> ...



No offense, but thank God I don't live in Canada. That is outrageous.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> No offense, but thank God I don't live in Canada. That is outrageous.



It's tough to put a price on a true education.


----------



## afro (Aug 19, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> No offense, but thank God I don't live in Canada. That is outrageous.



Yeah, but don't their P's have a higher scope? Plus I don't think they treat their EMS like crap.


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how they treat their EMS up there, but 20k for a medic class. 20k is 20k no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> I'm not sure how they treat their EMS up there, but 20k for a medic class. 20k is 20k no matter how you look at it.



Again, it's an education and not just a medic class. From what I gather, a Canadian Advanced Care Paramedic (roughly synonymous to our Paramedic) education program takes about 3 _years_. Some medic programs in this country take 3 _months._ A three year education for 20k is not too bad if you ask me, you should see what my undergrad tuition bills are like :blink:.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 19, 2011)

afro said:


> Yeah, but don't their P's have a higher scope? Plus I don't think they treat their EMS like crap.



No they have a pretty similar scope. They also make more money than U.S. Paramedics do.


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL. I know all about that. I myself, was in college just a few months ago. Had one semester left for my associates degree.


----------



## afro (Aug 19, 2011)

My comment was about US EMS being treated like crap, at least the privates. It's pretty much all I hear. No hours, crap hours, crap equipment, crap rigs, crap HR, etc.

But I hear the Canadians get it right. A good education and decent pay, can do much more cool stuff in field, things like that. Though I could be wrong... it's happened before.


----------



## hippocratical (Aug 19, 2011)

afro said:


> Plus I don't think they treat their EMS like crap.



Depends on your definition of "like crap"  

This is a little out of my scope of knowledge, but from where I sit, I get the very strong impression that Canadian standards (well, Alberta at least) are way higher than the US counterparts (and I mean this in no derogatory way at all).

I have a friend who got his Paramedic license in the states and wanted to practice here, but he cant get anywhere. At first I thought this was bureaucratic BS, until I realised that there is a significant difference between a 6 month "walk-in-a-newb / walk-out-a-paramedic" certification and:
* $2,000 140hr EMR (EMT-B), then
* have enough experience to apply for the 6 month, $8,000 EMT (EMT-I) course (average 6 applicants per spot at a good school)
* have enough experience to apply for the 2 year, full time $15,000 EMT-P course.

Those aren't even apples to oranges.

Oh, and another thing I've found interesting is the impression I get that many Ambulances in the states seem to be staffed with EMT-Bs. Where I am, EMRs (EMT-Bs) couldn't get to work urban BLS units unless it's transport. EMT-I is the minimum. 

Wages also depend on location. Urban is lots of experience, but middling pay. Oilfield is EMS (Earning Money Sleeping) but the pay is fantastic. I've met paramedics doing oilfield that earn 200K a year. I hear stories of even more pay than that. A EMT-P working oilfield though must be incredible boring though - you're skilled up and yet do literally nothing. Like Chuck Norris working as a Walmart night watch guard.


----------



## WaNewbie (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, that seem very high.


----------



## systemet (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm a little out of date with some of this stuff, but:



hippocratical said:


> This is a little out of my scope of knowledge, but from where I sit, I get the very strong impression that Canadian standards (well, Alberta at least) are way higher than the US counterparts (and I mean this in no derogatory way at all).



(1) I don't think there's really much of a Canadian standard.  The closest thing is probably the NOCPs here. (http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.aspx?ContentID=4&ContentTypeID=2).  The CCP scope definitely exceeds US NREMTP, but does the ACP?  

(2) The AB scope looks impressive on paper: http://collegeofparamedics.org/Content_Files/Files/aocp_emtP.pdf, but there's not a lot of people running around analysing A-lines, CVP lines, Swan-Ganz lines and monitoring balloon pumps.  The provincial MCGs are good, but there's probably a lot of places in the states doing similar things http://www.albertahealthservices.ca/hp/if-hp-ems-mcp.pdf

(3) The AB EMT/PCP is 6 months.  The Ontario PCP is 2 years.  Both are Canadian Medical Association accredited as PCP programs.  It's got to be virtually certain that ON produces better-trained PCPs.




> I have a friend who got his Paramedic license in the states and wanted to practice here, but he cant get anywhere. At first I thought this was bureaucratic BS, until I realised that there is a significant difference between a 6 month "walk-in-a-newb / walk-out-a-paramedic" certification and:
> * $2,000 140hr EMR (EMT-B), then
> * have enough experience to apply for the 6 month, $8,000 EMT (EMT-I) course (average 6 applicants per spot at a good school)
> * have enough experience to apply for the 2 year, full time $15,000 EMT-P course.
> ...



(1) There's EMT-P programs in the states that are 2 years.  This isn't particularly special.

(2) $2,000 for an EMR program is outrageous.  

(3) I have never heard of an EMT school requiring experience at the EMR level for acceptance, as there's basically nowhere that hires EMRs for 911 work.

(4) The EMT was 6 months back when it consisted of EMR + blood glucose, 3-lead ECG, IV lines and MAST.  Now there's meds, D50W (been there for a while), ASA, NTG, epi, glucagon, etc.  And BIADS (combitube / LMA / king).  But the training hours haven't increased.  It's probably a lot closer to the US NREMT-I scope now, but I wouldn't be too proud of it.  I think Ontario does a way better job with BLS.




> Wages also depend on location. Urban is lots of experience, but middling pay. Oilfield is EMS (Earning Money Sleeping) but the pay is fantastic. I've met paramedics doing oilfield that earn 200K a year. I hear stories of even more pay than that. A EMT-P working oilfield though must be incredible boring though - you're skilled up and yet do literally nothing. Like Chuck Norris working as a Walmart night watch guard.



(1) It used to be that the cities paid better than the surrounding services.  I was under the impression that now the pay is pretty similar in different locations, as almost everyone's getting paid from the same contract.  Perhaps I'm poorly informed.

(2) 200K for the oilfield?  Based on a 240 day work-year, that's close to $850 / day.  You might be right, but I'd be surprised.  The numbers I've heard are closer to $500-$625 / day.  Which is still around 120K, and a truckload of money.  But it comes with being a long way from home, for a long time.

I'm not saying the AB system is bad.  I actually think it's quite good.  But the length of training basically hasn't been increased in 20 years, and the scope of practice, and general responsibilities have.  I think if AB is to continue moving forwards, it needs to address some fundamental training issues -- this is probably true for EMS in general.

Not trying to start an argument, just stating an opinion


----------



## hippocratical (Aug 19, 2011)

systemet said:


> Not trying to start an argument, just stating an opinion



No worrries - me neither. I'm always interested in more information or other opinions.

I certainly wasn't suggesting that the Albertan programs/standards are the best or perfect, just what I've seen of them.

> (2) $2,000 for an EMR program is outrageous. 

I was just factoring in course + exam + registration + some beer.

200K paramedics weren't just sitting in an MTC, but also helping in administrative roles too which bumped them up the pay scale. YMMV though!


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 19, 2011)

For my program it was $3,300 total.  It included:

ACLS
PALS
BTLS

All books.  

My EMT class was 25 dollars.


----------



## mediKate (Aug 19, 2011)

_"I'm not saying the AB system is bad.  I actually think it's quite good.  But the length of training basically hasn't been increased in 20 years, and the scope of practice, and general responsibilities have.  I think if AB is to continue moving forwards, it needs to address some fundamental training issues -- this is probably true for EMS in general."_

So true!  Ontario's system with a long PCP program and a shorter ACP program is a great idea, as far as I'm concerned.  Give them a really solid foundation, and then build on it, rather than cramming way too much material into a 6 month course.
I have actually heard some chatter that AB might be thinking of adopting a similar system sometime in the future.  Not sure what's up with that, but I certainly wouldn't be opposed.  The thing is that its going to be hard to change a system that has been running the same way for 20+ years...

BTW, what is the average cost of PCP schooling, (and ACP schooling for that matter), in ON?


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 19, 2011)

Basic= $504 + $150/books
$70 NREMT CBT

Medic
$4000 tuition/approximate
$600/ books
$200/NREMT Practical fee
$110/ NREMT CBT

Gas driving back and forth to clinical locations just for June and July was close to $1000

It is going to take a long time to recover the expense of getting the Paramedic patch :rofl:


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 19, 2011)

Medic Class was around $6000 after everything. This included ACLS, PALS, ITLS, and NRP

While applying for jobs I've probably spent around $300 on state licenses. New Mexico being the most expensive at $170


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 19, 2011)

everything listed above plus one marriage


----------



## hippocratical (Aug 20, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> everything listed above plus one marriage



Holy crap! you had to get married too? That's rough!

[sorry/congratulations] for your loss (Delete as applicable)


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2011)

Bachelor of Health Science (Paramedic) degree is about $20,000 and starting salary is ~$40,000 

The Ambulance Service will pay for you to complete the Post Graduate Diploma required ontop of the Degree to become an Intensive Care Paramedic


----------



## TraprMike (Aug 23, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> All fees picked up by the Volunteer Department that I work for:
> 
> $750 for class (included books, background check, CPR)
> Testing fee for NREMT (reimbursed by department)
> ...



Same here, except i had no reimbursement. volly service paid for everything up front. Even uniforms, pants, tshirt, sweatshirt. and one "off duty" pull over.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

For the Whole Shebang

EMT-B School: $950
National Reg Testing: $75
EMT County Cert Fee: $50

2 years later
Paramedic School: $13,500 (Included all books, internships, Uniforms, ACLS, PALS....Etc)
National Reg Study Books: $40
National Reg:$100
State Licensing Fee: $75
Not even county Misc fees like cost of gas driving to and from class, to and from internship which got pretty steep.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 23, 2011)

EMT at the local community college was about 800, all told. 

Medic school was closer to 8,000. Oh, and my 10 year marriage. Can't leave out that detail. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## DarkStarr (Aug 23, 2011)

EMT-B was $150 plus book.

EMT-P so far was $850 plus books ($400) plus medical exam and titers ($300ish).


----------



## Smoke14 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jimmy Carter paid for my class, lab fees and books. My employer back then  covered me for class and clinicals if I was supposed to be working and paid me if I had class on days off.

Can anyone beat that? LOL


----------



## Dober317 (Aug 23, 2011)

Class was integrated into my high school's curriculum as an elective course. Book cost me $70, the practical skills exam $75, and the written exam $70 (or the other way around...) In all, $215 or $220.

Bachelor of Science in Emergency Medical Services Management? More than enough to make me cry.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Aug 29, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> For my program it was $3,300 total.  It included:
> 
> ACLS
> PALS
> ...



Which state did you do ur EMT and P-medic? thats a bargin.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 29, 2011)

EMT-B - Covered by Uncle Sam

Paramedic - About $300 for NREMT and skills, + fuel, food, and booze expenses. So I figure total around $1000.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 29, 2011)

EMT-B, Indiana University. ~$600

EMT-P, Community College in Iowa $4500 (employer paid)


----------



## medicsb (Aug 29, 2011)

EMT-B: 550ish (including the text)
EMT-P: 9000ish including books.

Costs for testing, etc. was included in tuition.


----------



## Ark (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, looks like everyone got off a lot more cheaply than I did!

$2500 Tuition (included uniform, book, background check, drug test, etc...)

$70 x2 (practical and written)

$lots (gas, etc)

I wouldn't trade it in for anything though, my school experience was phenomenal (have yet to take practicals/written). I'll be continuing on to medic at the same school as well.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 30, 2011)

~6000 from Basic to Paramedic.

Not including books, registry fees, clothing/stethoscope, background checks and drug screens.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Aug 30, 2011)

epipusher said:


> EMT-B, Indiana University. ~$600
> 
> EMT-P, Community College in Iowa $4500 (employer paid)



Which college?


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 30, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> Which state did you do ur EMT and P-medic? thats a bargin.



Northern California, Class of 1995.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 30, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Which college?



Southeastern


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nashville area Comm College $1500 tuition/books/shots/clinical shirt/testing fees

pants, steth, boots, all seperate...Prob right under $2k for basic w/ IV cert , give or take.


----------



## emtstud (Aug 31, 2011)

I spent ~$4,000 taking classes, registration, study materials here in southern california. 

<_<


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 31, 2011)

hippocratical said:


> Holy crap! you had to get married too? That's rough!
> 
> [sorry/congratulations] for your loss (Delete as applicable)



Hey crap happens... its a good thing though... cause the lovely lady i am with now, i couldnt ask for anything better.. she understands what i do, and the hours.  And she is a pharmacist


----------



## RDunn (Aug 31, 2011)

emt cost was 2,000
medic was 9500


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 31, 2011)

Iceman26 said:


> For those going through/having gone through paramedic school I'm surprised I'm not seeing more costs like "my marriage" or "my friends and family".



I've lost some friends in the process for sure, but it's because they don't understand what a commitment Paramedic school is. Having said that, I've gained several very good friends through class.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 31, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> I've lost some friends in the process for sure, but it's because they don't understand what a commitment Paramedic school is. Having said that, I've gained several very good friends through class.



I also agree, The friends and the "New Family" i have within the fire house and everything, i couldnt ask for much better group of people


----------



## Shooter (Aug 31, 2011)

After reading the responses thus far, I feel fortunate that I will not pay a dime. The VA is picking up the tab for my Paramedic Science degree. Also, the VA is paying me to go to school. :blush:


----------



## daine.scott (Sep 2, 2011)

The whole cost turned around to be about $ 6500. This includes ACLS, PALS, ITLS and NRP. I am still thinking of pursuing further studies once I have enough funds for it.


----------



## StickySideDown (Sep 3, 2011)

Already answered for how much my basic has cost me. Going to school now to be a Medic. 

So Far for my first semester ( 1 of 6 ):

Tuition : $3,800
Books : $800
Physicals/Background Check : $400.
Uniforms : $240


----------



## JsonAre (Sep 3, 2011)

About 600 dollars, compared to the program I was going to take it:censored::censored::censored:8217;s much MUCH better. The program I was going to take at a local hospital was 1800 dollars for EMT-B. Still in the class by the way.


----------



## Matman22 (Sep 5, 2011)

I Completed a Bachelor of Health Science (Paramedic) degree In brisbane Australia which qualifies me as an Advanced Care Paramedic with the Queensland Ambulance Service..

The degree was AU$24,500
probably $1000 for textbooks
$500 for health, fitness and criminal hx tests.

Not a cheap endeavour...
Plus QAS is not the highest paying ambulance services in australia...
but it's getting better and better! lol


----------



## jimmy ardon (Jun 13, 2015)

Lets see 2000 for tuition emt hybrid course (online) "self paced" 3 months long
300 for titer test 
50 for physical 
20 in gas for going back and forth from vero beach to orlando once a week for labs and clinicals 
35 for florida license fee 
75 for NREMT


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 15, 2015)

2k for paramedic which included livescans and vaccine I needed updated, acls, pals, phtls, and internship.   Passed NREMT 1st attempt as did most of my class.   Class is still the same price


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 15, 2015)

My soul. 



It cost me my soul.


----------



## LaceyA (Jun 18, 2015)

EMT cost right at $1300 after books, uniform and Tution 
Paramedic will be about $5500 tution and books- (already have uniform) 

And this does not include Testing Costs


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 9, 2015)

Around 1000 for EMT, and medic was like 12k after internship and everything, not including relationship, some friends and a year of my life


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

$1500. Included class, book with online access, uniform shirt, stethoscope and BP cuff, NREMT written and skills.


----------



## Generic (Jul 9, 2015)

$15 for EMT in 1986.
$3000 for Paramedic in 1992.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Jul 11, 2015)

$11,000 for primary care
Another $13,000 for advanced care. With books and what not total is around ~$27,000.00 all in. That's local with no extra cost of living.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 11, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> $11,000 for primary care
> Another $13,000 for advanced care. With books and what not total is around ~$27,000.00 all in. That's local with no extra cost of living.



Yikes!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Jul 11, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yikes!!!!!!!


Yeah completely rediculous haha. Makes me cringe reading it after I typed and posted that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> $11,000 for primary care
> Another $13,000 for advanced care. With books and what not total is around ~$27,000.00 all in. That's local with no extra cost of living.


But that's in fake canadian money right? Lol jk!


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Jul 11, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> But that's in fake canadian money right? Lol jk!


Lol yes fake Canadian dollars... If I could just get the bank to accept my Monopoly money I would be all set!


----------



## NPO (Jul 21, 2015)

$0 EMT. The community college paid my first semester, which I used to get my EMT and Boundtree Medical paid for my books. 

$0 Medic - My employer will be paying my tuition, books and salary while in school.
At least assuming they say yes in the next week or so. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jul 21, 2015)

6 years of my life and counting.

Also like 1000 EMT
13000 Paramedic

Because I was too cool for a real education


----------

